# Handling



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got people asking me what I charge for handling dogs now...and I've no idea what I should be telling them.

Because of this I basically tell them that money to cover a tank of gas or just lunch is fine by me (and it truly is). What SHOULD I be telling them? I've taken in everything from class dogs to specials, and I've got people at my club actively seeking me out to handle now. I even picked up a 6 year old GSD (quite nice I think), but generally I am just happy to have dogs to show and handle since my own GSD isn't showable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

You can come to PA and handle for me







Honestly I know some handlers that charge $35.00 per class + expenses, and their are some that charge $100-$150 per class plus expenses. It's really up to what you feel comfortable charging.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Most up-and-coming handlers charge $25 per class, and only charge expenses if they take the dog to the show. Get 3-4 dogs per day, and your expenses are taken care of. Finish your first dog and give yourself a raise later.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:and I've got people at my club actively seeking me out to handle now.


I'm obviously not a show person but if the above is true, you're definitely doing something right. Great progress you've made, I'm very happy for you! *hi5* Daphne's advice makes a lot of sense- you have to earn yourself that raise and what better way than handling a dog from 0 to Ch!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm truly not worried about making the "big bucks" right now. And when I say charge for gas, it's basically the cost of the handling fee (about 25-30 dollars) because I've only been traveling to local shows, and I drive a dinky little Toyota Corolla that gets great mileage.

I've never had to transport a dog because I'm local, and I pick up ringside, or I'm showing my own dog in a performance event and I pick up ringside.

I do just "handle for free" and people have started insisting on giving me money (which is way cool, but I'm just so happy to be in the ring, I decline initially). Now I just say "thank you" and I'm happy with whatever they give me.

The two women who have given me an opportunity to really start showing I don't charge or require anything from, but they often buy me lunch at the show and give me $20-30 for handling. I do have quite the array of clientele lining up now and I'm on an:

Open Bernese Bitch
Open Sheltie Dog
Open Vizsla Bitch
Open/Am-Bred GSD

I may also be showing a couple of Smooth Collies, a Golden Retriever, a Brussells Griffon, and a Dalmatian (all of these dogs are down in Texas, as I'm trying to make the DFW shows).


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

My friend handles for me and charges btwn 25-45 a class...i think?? (been a cuople months) anyway, I think its nice to "tip" or buy her something cool if we do really good. and I always send her the 2nd copy of the show photo when one is taken..


----------

